# Boiler Onion???



## Ganun (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know what a boiler onion is?  I have seen pearl onions in my local grocery store, but not boiler onions...are they the same?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2011)

Pearl onions are smaller.  Boilers would be a little over an inch in diameter.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 16, 2011)

If you really want a treat, try some cipollini onions.

Craig


----------



## Zereh (Mar 16, 2011)

The boiler onions around here are generally sold in 2-lb or 5-lb mesh bags.


----------

